# The World at War, part II - Β΄ Παγκόσμιος Πόλεμος



## daeman (Sep 27, 2014)

...
*The Word at War*

We are hearing so much about the centenary of the outbreak of the First World War that another sad date has largely passed us by, the 75th anniversary of the start of the Second World War on 3 September 1939. Philip Gooden and Peter Lewis have marked it by producing _The Word at War_, in which they discuss 100 words and phrases associated with the conflict— German, French, Italian and Japanese ones among them.

Many were created for concepts not previously known: _Morrison shelter_, _victory garden_, _V-1_, _Baedeker raid_, _kamikaze, Woolton pie, Home Guard, Molotov cocktail_. Others became associated with the war but had been coined earlier: _concentration camp_, _fifth column_. The Second World War was also the age of the acronym, not just the official ones — ASDIC, RADAR, PLUTO, LDV, SHAEF — but also the unofficial ones such as FUBAR and SNAFU and those in servicemen’s letters home: BURMA, NORWICH, SWALK, HOLLAND.

Among phrases intimately linked to the conflict are _V for Victory_, _a day that will live in infamy_ and _Kilroy was here_. The authors include the story behind a recently resurrected one, _Keep Calm and Carry O__n_, from a poster that was never distributed, despite two and a half million copies having been printed, because officials came to realise the British public would disdain it as patronising. Much of the value in this little book lies in the similarly extensive background details that Gooden and Lewis supply throughout.

[_The Word at War_, by Philip Gooden & Peter Lewis; published on 25 September in the UK (November in North America); hardback and ebook from Bloomsbury; ISBN 9781472904898. Help support _World Wide Words_ by buying from Amazon: UK, USA, Canada, Germany.]




​Σχετικά λεξιλογιακά νήματα και ποστ:

*SNAFU* (και FUBAR)
*D-day* (και *Bill Millin*)
*Chain Home* (και Home Guard)
*Women's Land Army* (Land Girls)
*Ο Στουρχάλης και τα πάθη του*
*Η πέμπτη φάλαγγα και ο πατέρας της
**η (βόμβα) μολότοφ = Molotov cocktail, Molotov bomb, Molotov, petrol bomb, gasoline bomb, firebomb
*
*Στρατιωτική αργκό του Α΄ ΠΠ*

Keep Calm

Για τα αντακρώνυμα στην αλληλογραφία των φαντάρων (backronyms, with the tongue planted way back inside the cheek, or on the back cheeks):

*World War II postal acronyms* were first used to convey messages between servicemen and their sweethearts back home. They were usually written on the back of the envelope. The acronyms, possibly including some more recent additions, are:


S.W.A.L.K. - Sealed With A Loving Kiss
H.O.L.L.A.N.D. - Hope Our Love Lives/Lasts And Never Dies
I.T.A.L.Y. - I Trust And Love You or I'm Thinking About Loving You
F.R.A.N.C.E. - Friendship Remains And Never Can End
B.U.R.M.A. - Be Undressed/Upstairs Ready My Angel
M.A.L.A.Y.A. - My Ardent Lips Await Your Arrival
E.G.Y.P.T. - Eager to Grab/Eagerly Groping/Grasping Your Pretty Tits
N.O.R.W.I.C.H. - (k)Nickers Off Ready When I Come Home
B.O.L.T.O.P. - Better On Lips Than On Paper
E.N.G.L.A.N.D. - Every Naked Girl Loves A Naked Dick
C.A.P.S.T.A.N. - Can A Prick Stand Twice A Night
C.H.I.N.A. - Come Home I'm Naked Already
C.H.I.P. - Come Home I'm PREGNANT
L.O.W.E.S.T.O.F.T. - Legs Opened Wide Enter Slowly To Obtain Full Treatment.

B.U.R.M.A - Dirty Pretty Things






KYCU, KASUL.


----------



## Earion (Sep 28, 2014)




----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 28, 2014)

daeman said:


> ...We are hearing so much about the centenary of the outbreak of the First World War that another sad date has largely passed us by, the 75th anniversary of the start of the Second World War on 3 September 1939.



Όλος ο κόσμος θεωρεί, βέβαια, ότι ο Β'ΠΠ άρχισε την 1η Σεπτεμβρίου του 1939, με το πέρασμα των πολωνικών συνόρων από τα πάντσερ της Βέρμαχτ. Προφανώς, όμως, για έναν Βρετανό, ο _παγκόσμιος_ πόλεμος άρχισε δυο μέρες αργότερα, με την επίσημη είσοδο των Βρετανών σε αυτόν. 

(Οι μάχες της 1 και 2/9 προφανώς θα εντάσσονται στον συντομότερο γερμανοπολωνικό πόλεμο της ιστορίας... ).


----------



## daeman (Dec 25, 2015)

...
If WW2 was were on Facebook


----------

